# 3D Printing > 3D Printers (Hardware) >  Mankati 3D printer

## LambdaFF

Hi,
I've just seen on fabbaloo an article on the Mankati 3D printer : fullscale XT.
http://www.fabbaloo.com/blog/2014/4/...-xt-3d-printer

Anyone used them before ?

----------


## donny

I've never heard of this before.  Looks pretty cool though.

----------


## Iona

More info here:
http://www.mankati.com/fullscale-xt1....EvhPW5X3.dpbs

http://www.youtube.com/user/mankati3dprinter

----------


## LambdaFF

I went back to their site and the blog and forum are ... empty. Anyone using one ?

----------


## charlie

I am  looking at this for my first printer.. I like the resolution and build area

quoted $1499 with $320 shipping to west coast U.S.A.
any input?

----------


## markinchoc

> I am  looking at this for my first printer.. I like the resolution and build area
> 
> quoted $1499 with $320 shipping to west coast U.S.A.
> any input?


I don't have any experience with this printer but to verify, is this quote for the full scale XT? Hard to tell by the general description how sturdy the frame is but plating on the Y transmission and screw shaft look thick and overall design seems to be built to last. At 55lbs in a 15"x16.5"x21" frame, there must be some heft somewhere. If precision and heat control are good, this could be a winner.

----------


## charlie

it says metal frame and 3 glass panels and it looks heavy duty 
they don't do paypal just western union and  bank transfer witch I don't feel safe about
o well back to flashforge creator for my first 3d printer

----------


## Feign

> they don't do paypal just western union and  bank transfer witch I don't feel safe about


Wow, yeah Payments only in sending nearly untraceable cash directly to them.  That's been a gigantic caution flag for any business in America since the mid 1950s.

----------


## charlie

they told me if I pay the paypal fee 3.9% they could do it
comes out to $70.00 more bucks...... total is about $1,880.00
how they get 0.02 micron resolution I don't know and how come no one else has that fine a resolution I don't know

----------


## charlie

more stuff happing on there web site

http://www.mankati.com/#sthash.31xRvJ8y.ciGIVtDs.dpbs

----------


## kellez

Hello everyone

i am currently searching for a good 3d printer to buy...after a good search on line i have decided to buy the mankati 3d printer full-scale XT. The reason is due to the large build volume, amazing high print resolution at 20 microns whereas makerbot replicator at $2900 can do only 100 microns, also double extruders whereas the makerbot is single and of course all these at a very low price compared to other printers at $1500

For the price of $1500 i think this is the best 3d printer, can anyone prove me wrong please? i need your feedback on this, my search is only limited on the specifications given by each manufacturer.
also is there anyone here that actually owns a manakti 3d printer full-scale XT? i really want to hear more about this printer

Mankati forums are up and running lets hope that people who already own these printers will step up to give us their feedback.

Thank you everyone

----------


## charlie

Mankati keeps deleting all the post...?I posted a quester about warranty and it was answered ( a year)  then deleted....   I also saw other questions ask and answered then deleted.... I find this unusual
if you add in the shipping coast $300 for me in calif its $1800 
if you get one please post about it.

----------


## ErnieY

I am going ti Shanghai U. to teach in mid-June for two weeks to teach.  I already have checked with Emma at Mankati about visiting their offices and getting to see a demo.  I will report to the forum after I have seen the product in action and toured their facility.

----------


## kellez

> Mankati keeps deleting all the post...?I posted a quester about warranty and it was answered ( a year)  then deleted....   I also saw other questions ask and answered then deleted.... I find this unusual
> if you add in the shipping coast $300 for me in calif its $1800 
> if you get one please post about it.


Hi,

ofourse i will post about it, however i am waiting for someone else to buy it so that i can get some feedback from them, but i guess this is what everyone else is waiting for. this is a new printer and just now is becoming available in many shops for purchase. before 3 months you couldn't find the full-scale xt in any store except alibaba. now you can find it in australia, UK, even the US. I am sure soon enough there should be lots of people buying these printers.

Yes shipping is $300 for me also but any printer i get will have high shipping cost, but still the price is very competitive.

----------


## kellez

> I am going ti Shanghai U. to teach in mid-June for two weeks to teach.  I already have checked with Emma at Mankati about visiting their offices and getting to see a demo.  I will report to the forum after I have seen the product in action and toured their facility.


Thats very exciting, can't wait to hear from you soon. please make sure you take a video of the printing and the final product if they let you  :Smile: . 

Tell them to print the green owl at 20 microns layer resolution. I want to see if the green owl in this video (please see link below) really came out of the full-scale xt.

Please see the video and comment, do you really believe that the green owl was 3d printed?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...fZoGqNT0#t=282

----------


## LambdaFF

I dont see a big community behind mankati, and given these produits are not plug and play, for me that's a negative point.
Also, many people complain about poor support from builders in EU or US... What do you expect from China ?
I lived 4 years in China, makes me careful.

----------


## kellez

> I dont see a big community behind mankati, and given these produits are not plug and play, for me that's a negative point.
> Also, many people complain about poor support from builders in EU or US... What do you expect from China ?
> I lived 4 years in China, makes me careful.


I know there is not a big community behind mankati, i have been searching for people that have already bought these printers and couldn't find any but as i said before it is just now that shops around the world have started stocking on these printers. see the links below, before 3 months no shop had these printers.

http://www.touch-the-bits.de/shop/3d...-fullscale-xt/

http://dnksystems.com.au/store/#!/~/product/id=33759106

http://www.ridix.nl/-mankati-fullsca...u-p-17028.html

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mankati-Fu...item338e56c58c

this shop just bought one for testing, i bet they will soon have it in stock, given the great results that they speak of

http://3dprintersuperstore.com.au/pa...inting-samples


i don't think the fact that some assembly is required to get the printer running is bad, you do not actually have to build the whole printer.

also what you mean by many people complain about poor support from builders in EU and US? which people complain about what?
we all know about chinese products but you can't deny the good features the full-scale xt has, especially if you compared it to other printers.

Please show me another printer that has the same build volume, same layer resolution and at the same price with double extruders.

----------


## Trhuster

I have seen it printing trough a webcam. The owner think it is overall good but he did not like the hotends and did change it to e3d i think it was. He has a thread here: http://zortraxfans.xooit.eu/t22-Mankati-samples.htm

----------


## LambdaFF

> also what you mean by many people complain about poor support from builders in EU and US? which people complain about what?
> we all know about chinese products but you can't deny the good features the full-scale xt has, especially if you compared it to other printers.
> 
> Please show me another printer that has the same build volume, same layer resolution and at the same price with double extruders.


I juste meant that if you look at 3d printers customer forums they usually had a rough start : production quality, production development, delivery damages, tech support Team size... A frustrating experience overall.

My opinion is with a chinese company no one's heard of you might be stacking the deck against yourself. But that's juste m'y opinion.

For printers with similar or bigger volume look at the boots v2.5 triple extruder or the printrbot gov2 also triple extruder...

----------


## kellez

> I juste meant that if you look at 3d printers customer forums they usually had a rough start : production quality, production development, delivery damages, tech support Team size... A frustrating experience overall.
> 
> My opinion is with a chinese company no one's heard of you might be stacking the deck against yourself. But that's juste m'y opinion.
> 
> For printers with similar or bigger volume look at the boots v2.5 triple extruder or the printrbot gov2 also triple extruder...




boots v2.5 triple extruder looks really nice and very cheap, with good layer resolution at 50 microns and with very large build volume. it also has auto levelling plate, what an amazing feature. 
the only thing i am worried about is that the frame doesn't really look stable. the arms are hanging from elastic bands which are used for the auto levelling feature, its not sturdy at all. 
Moreover getting a printer from a kickstarter project is really risky, its like you are being used to test their printers, which is the same when buying a new printer from a fairly new company such as mankati. 




> I have seen it printing trough a webcam. The owner think it is overall good but he did not like the hotends and did change it to e3d i think it was. He has a thread here: http://zortraxfans.xooit.eu/t22-Mankati-samples.htm


if you see the link that Trhuster posted you can see the first issue experienced by a manakti user.

The best thing to do right now is to sit and wait

----------


## LambdaFF

> boots v2.5 triple extruder looks really nice and very cheap, with good layer resolution at 50 microns and with very large build volume. it also has auto levelling plate, what an amazing feature. 
> the only thing i am worried about is that the frame doesn't really look stable. the arms are hanging from elastic bands which are used for the auto levelling feature, its not sturdy at all.


Look again, the v2.5 was completely re-engineered. The bottom and top frames are metal now. No more fishing line as well.

----------


## kellez

i really don't like this configuration of 3d printers. the mankati style seems a lot more stable

so do we have any more news for the mankati?

----------


## kellez

the manakti forums are up and running, anyone that is interested in the printer or owns a printer should become a member of the mankati forums, we need to build a large community around this printer.

Mankati forums

----------


## ErnieY

> the manakti forums are up and running, anyone that is interested in the printer or owns a printer should become a member of the mankati forums, we need to build a large community around this printer.
> 
> Mankati forums


Guys--

     I have finished teaching at Shanghai U. and have an appointment tomorrow (Tuesday) to get a demonstration of the Mankati 3D printer and tour the factory.  I willpost photos and videos when I have time later this week.

----------


## kellez

Great news....i hope you enjoy the tour, can't wait to see what you will post.

----------


## macmcr

I bought a Mankati XT about 6 months ago and here's my experience... 

Arrival... It arrived with the glass heat bed shattered (apparently from shipping) despite being very well packaged. It took a couple weeks of emails but they eventually replaced it and the heat bed that was bonded to it. I bought it from a re-seller in Colorado but I don't think they are representing them anymore as 3d printing is not their core business. I believe that if if was not for the CO re-seller I would not have received my replacement parts.

The printer appears very well made, with exception to the hot ends. They are awful and have caused me nothing but trouble. It's hard to tell what's exactly happening but it seems like they are not getting hot enough for enough material to flow properly. I gave up trying to print with it months ago and went back to using my smaller home built printer. I bought some e3d v6 hot ends and plan to be swapping them out this weekend. From what I have read, I believe that once I replace the hot ends this should be a reliable printer. Initially it printed beautifully but after just a few prints, things went south fast. 

The reason I bought the Mankati is that it appeared to be well made with good components, large enclosed print volume and dual material capable. On my list of wants, printing with support material is a priority. Unfortunately the hot ends appear to be a fatal flaw. Despite my troubles, I am glad to have it and think it will be a great printer once fixed. Time will tell though...

About me...

Product designer with 20 years of experience
~18 years using Pro/Engineer CAD
~2 years experience running a CNC router prototype business
~10 years experience with a Stratasys Vantage SE printer (fantastic printer)
~ 1 year with 2 Makerbots (did not like at all)
~ 2 years with home built 3d printer (very reliable but with flaws)
~ 6 mo with Mankati XT
current 3d printers - Mankati XT & home built printer

----------


## infinity3dprinting

We are just using, also selling Mankati 3D Printer in Australia. By customer's review we can say that it is easy to use and provides high quality service.

----------

